# Maximum Front Door Single Leaf Width



## Russell Thomas (Jul 5, 2018)

Greetings all, 
I have visited this site many times looking for answers and finally joined to post a question. I have done a search here and 'Googled-It' without a definitive answer, so my apologies if the answer is obvious somehow. Our office doesn't do residential but I brought in a large and very unique custom home to the firm, but haven't received an I.R.C. yet as we only have I.B.C.'s

The Owner wants a 5' wide single leaf tall front door (with side lights of some sort) and the *'I.B.C. Section 1010.1.1 Size of Doors*' seems to limit the door width on required egress doors to 48" maximum, I am assuming the front door is a required egress door, but maybe that is for sleeping quarters, etc.? I have seen huge single doors on big custom homes before, but could have been in the U.B.C. era! LOL

So my question boils down to:

In a single family residence is the front door actually limited to 48" in width? Is there an acception or something in the I.R.C.?

Thanks for your time, I have tried to find the answer, but haven't found anything definitive.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 5, 2018)

nothing in the 2009 IRC


----------



## cda (Jul 5, 2018)

Welcome!!


----------



## cda (Jul 5, 2018)

You can acces online,,, just make sure it is for your area and find if any admendments



https://codes.iccsafe.org/public/document/IRC2015


----------



## Russell Thomas (Jul 5, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> nothing in the 2009 IRC



Thank you.



cda said:


> Welcome!!



Thanks for the link!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 5, 2018)

The IRC has a minimum clear opening width but no maximum dimension


----------



## TheCommish (Jul 5, 2018)

Code requirements aside is it practical? Can you get acceptable hinges to make it work and look presentable?


----------



## Russell Thomas (Jul 5, 2018)

TheCommish said:


> Code requirements aside is it practical? Can you get acceptable hinges to make it work and look presentable?



I wouldn't want to deal with it on a windy day, but the owner wants it and a pivot hinge would handle it just fine. But point taken, I just find it intrusive to have big brother telling us what we can do on a private residence for non structural and non-life and safety items, but that is opening up a can of worms and I am sure there are plenty here who would argue the point, not the reason for my post. One could argue that a small child couldn't operate the door and it then becomes a safety issue, I get that, just brings to mind the question, where do you draw the line.....

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome and the active responses, I appreciate it.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 6, 2018)

I will beg to differ providing the craftsmanship is there. I have a friend who has a blacksmith shop in his back yard where he and his father constructed a large door to have the ability to offload materials as needed.  (keep in mind they they were both engineers, did blacksmithing as a hobby (including maint work for the Biltmore House), and were anal retentive about everything they did.   These doors were 10 feet wide and almost 16 feet tall (each), I started to look at the doors (four inches thick of oak wood planks) and wondered how in the world did one open them as I did not see any mechanical means to open or close the doors. you could push the door using one finger - I was amazed. they did install door locks so when they opened the doors they would catch and lock to keep wind gust from swinging the door.

To this day, I still wonder about the hinges, attachment, and precision involved to make a heavy door swing with so little effort.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 6, 2018)

Nothing in the code sez you have to have a front door, which IMO would be odd. "What would the FBI use to bust in at 3:00 am in the morning?" If you have another door it can meet the egress requirement *on that floor*, a back door comes to mind that exits to the outside. 

IRC section 311.1 requires continuous and unobstructed path of vertical and horizontal egress travel from all portions of the dwelling to the exterior without going through a garage. 

R311.2 requires *one* door to meet egress requirements minimum 32" width and minimum 78" in height.

There's probably some door opening aids that would help the over-sized door open easier if you check on line. A pivot type hinge maybe available.


----------



## Russell Thomas (Jul 6, 2018)

Builder Bob said:


> I will beg to differ providing the craftsmanship is there. I have a friend who has a blacksmith shop in his back yard where he and his father constructed a large door to have the ability to offload materials as needed.  (keep in mind they they were both engineers, did blacksmithing as a hobby (including maint work for the Biltmore House), and were anal retentive about everything they did.   These doors were 10 feet wide and almost 16 feet tall (each), I started to look at the doors (four inches thick of oak wood planks) and wondered how in the world did one open them as I did not see any mechanical means to open or close the doors. you could push the door using one finger - I was amazed. they did install door locks so when they opened the doors they would catch and lock to keep wind gust from swinging the door.
> 
> To this day, I still wonder about the hinges, attachment, and precision involved to make a heavy door swing with so little effort.



I was being diplomatic, we had one inside at an office I use to work at that would open with a push of a finger and a restaurant here in town has an exterior one that is very heavy construction (Heavy timber and steel frame) that operates easily enough but it may only be 4 feet wide. Obviously it can be done, but some care or extra measures may be involved.



Pcinspector1 said:


> Nothing in the code sez you have to have a front door, which IMO would be odd. "What would the FBI use to bust in at 3:00 am in the morning?" If you have another door it can meet the egress requirement *on that floor*, a back door comes to mind that exits to the outside.
> 
> IRC section 311.1 requires continuous and unobstructed path of vertical and horizontal egress travel from all portions of the dwelling to the exterior without going through a garage.
> 
> ...



Good code references, thank you. Really probably at the mercy of the code official but there is ammunition for a discussion. Thanks!


----------

